# Finding a donor?



## Harggy (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello! I'm new on this forum but have been on the search for a sperm donor in and around Hampshire for roughly 6 months.  I've come close roan insemination a couple of times but I'm funding it difficult to find anyone to agree to STI check and AI (ie anyone genuine) how did you find your donor? All advice appreciated


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless you really want a known donor/co parent I would  go via a sperm bank likes cryos. They've been checked etc so is safe as can be.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with Me, Myself and I. I would go via a sperm bank. I have just had an IUI cycle through a clinic and used a sperm bank from the USA called Xytex. Xytex will only deliver to a clinic but cryos will deliver to a home address.

Good luck Harggy


----------

